
Stuck at Fucking Home. I got bored and started compiling lists - ohashi
https://stuckatfuckinghome.com/
======
gonzo41
Nice cooking list!

One suggestion. You should remove the COVID resources.

It's probably a good list but people need a break. It's the only thing on the
news at the moment and I'm starting to see it really wear people down.

What I'm getting at is, when I was in the Army in Iraq I heard a lot less news
about being in a War and being in Iraq even though i was there, in that war.
Everyone knew what the score was and didn't spend a ton of time obsessing on
the small stuff that's out of control.

Your call. Nice site otherwise.

~~~
ohashi
Other than that one page I don't plan on adding any more. So much in your face
I agree about. But it feels almost irresponsible to not link some information
at least acknowledging why we're in the situation?

~~~
nickthegreek
j Kenji has been doing a great late night cooking series while he has been
stuck at home.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/kenjialt](https://www.youtube.com/user/kenjialt)

------
robin_reala
I’m also stuck at home and busy working on a couple of new PD ebooks for
Standard Ebooks (Compton Mackenzie’s _Sinister Street_ , and a collection of
Vladimir Korolenko short stories). Would be good if you could add it to the
free books resource:
[https://standardebooks.org/](https://standardebooks.org/)

~~~
ohashi
Thanks, added!

------
christiansakai
This is a good idea, but as soon as I saw the domain name, it prevents me from
sending it to family and friends.

~~~
throwaway6734
why?

~~~
umanwizard
In US culture, using "swear words" is still taboo for many people. (I'm not
saying it's right or wrong).

~~~
pen2l
What do you mean in US culture? Avoiding vulgar language isn't a phenomenon
unique to US. If I was in France I wouldn't exactly be saying <putain de
merde> around my family, if I was in India I wouldn't be saying <bhain chod,
nai kaam karta>, etc.

~~~
umanwizard
Ok, well, I'm not from France or India so I was only commenting about what I
know.

------
rabboRubble
Hey, I'd be willing to share my jumbo podcast list with you, if that is a
resource you'd like on the site. I tend to not delete any podcast that piqued
my interest initially. If it turns out not to be to my taste ultimately, I
toss it into an "uninteresting" playlist. This way, I'm not reevaluating
podcasts at some point in the future that I've already pushed aside. Right
now, I'm at 400+ podcasts, with about 30% having graduated to a "follow this
indefinitely" status.

------
rovr138
We've been looking for a game online like cards against humanity. Thanks for
finding one and sharing this!

~~~
shadowoflight
I actually spent a bit last week looking for online CAH and was a bit
overwhelmed - I somehow never knew that Cards Against Humanity was released
under a Creative Commons license. Makes me want to buy all of the expansions
even more, somehow.

EDIT: Just discovered that the CAH site linked by OP doesn’t work well on
mobile, but found one that does:
[https://www.cardsagainsthumanity.online/](https://www.cardsagainsthumanity.online/)

~~~
rovr138
Oh! I hadn't seen the CC license. That's great.

I just saw the link on your edit! Going to give these two a try later today.
Thanks

------
tmountain
Where is the section exclusively dedicated to sourdough? Just kidding... nice
resource, thanks for sharing it.

------
drewg123
They should mention the AppleTv service. They've made some of their content
free. I started watching "For All Mankind" this weekend, and it is excellent.

The service has horrible play delay and time to quality on my LG OLED, but
once it starts streaming and ramps up, it looks great.

------
paulgb
Nice lists. I made a game for playing Boggle with family that you're welcome
to add to the list of games browser games to play with friends:

[https://wordgame.paulbutler.org/](https://wordgame.paulbutler.org/)

~~~
ohashi
Nice simple game, but it's not multiplayer (online) as far as I can tell. I
was more looking for games to play with friends while safety isolated from one
another :)

~~~
paulgb
It is designed to be used via screen-sharing on VC call (the instructions
cover how). I have successfully played it with up to 6 people over Zoom :)

------
emrehan
I'd add [https://pandemicvolunteers.org](https://pandemicvolunteers.org) to
coronavirus resources. It could provide the best relief.

~~~
ohashi
Interesting site, added a new header for volunteer and put a link.

~~~
emrehan
And then decided to take it off I guess?

------
jstanley
I'd add [https://skribbl.io/](https://skribbl.io/) to the games list, it's
basically pictionary.

~~~
ohashi
Very nice, added!

------
_bxg1
Deserves a header description and/or About page. Without this HN post it's
hard to tell what the relation is between the name and the content

------
4926394057
Thanks for this! The "Chill EDM" playlist on Spotify page links to the same
playlist as "Synthwave Sounds".

------
VieEnCode
Thanks for this. If you wanted to add another section, podcasts might be a
nice fit.

------
avip
I'd like to find online chess with video chat is there such a thing?

~~~
mariusz331
Hey there. Chess is not ready yet, but we're working on it:
[https://www.cyberspaces.app/](https://www.cyberspaces.app/)

------
donclark
I would share it with others if the URL was more friendly.

------
karmakaze
Like that Go (board game) was in there.

------
chachan
great but no workout list :(

------
initself
I think this site should be text only.

~~~
rovr138
On your browser, disable JS, images and stylesheets.

------
st-isidore
Why the foul language? Completely unnecessary.

~~~
izolate
The bog-standard Wordpress template is really at odds with the domain name.
You'd expect a site with a name like this to have a distinct, punchy visual
aesthetic, not some generic template.

~~~
ohashi
I wish I had any design ability. But the template was free and it looks easy
on the eyes to just deliver content.

------
systemvoltage
I was thinking of compiling a list of made in non-China items.

~~~
ancarda
I'd be interested in such a list - I suspect it may be small, independent
companies. Which is probably a good thing to support anyway. Also may help
lower carbon footprint a little?

~~~
systemvoltage
My comment is being downvoted but the reason is not some inherent anti-China
motives. I have a hard time finding _anything_ on Amazon that's not made in
China. That's a horrible state of affairs and we need to diversify
manufacturing.

May be there should be carbon footprint score against each item. The sad part
is that consumers DO NOT CARE. They are like these mindless brains that see a
slightly lower price and they hop on it. Vast majority of the people of the
planet do not care whether its made in China or not. They will save $2 for
selling their souls.

